# Christmas For Me - Xbox 360 or PS3?



## jakeruston (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

I already have a Nintendo Wii and a Nintendo DS (both are brilliant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and I was wondering what I should get for christmas.

*Xbox 360*
Very good console, within my budget and I can get quite a few games I like.

*PS3*
Brilliant console, wouldn't be able to get many games at all due to the expensive cost of the console.

So, which do you think I should get?

Thanks,
Jake Ruston,


----------



## aslacker55 (Oct 21, 2007)

I say get a xbox 360. It has a lot of great games and it comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

360 for BioShock and Orange Box and other awesome games

- Sam


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2007)

360!!!  Atm P$3 is weak sauce!


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 21, 2007)

Get 360, but get the premium.

You could get a PS3 if you like waiting longer for your games.


----------



## jakeruston (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys, I really appreciate it!

Keep the votes and posts coming, I'd love to hear your opinions


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

360, tons of games and xbox live?  Can't beat it.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

Get the 360! Really!

I got myself a PS3 a while ago and it's a useless piece of crap.
It appears to have tons of options, but really really pretty useless ones.
There are no interesting games and the ones that might be interesting are being delayed right into obscurity.
My brother has the 360 and I've played on it more than I have on my PS3, plus I had so much more fun and so much more impressed.

I now wish I had bought myself an Xbox. Even though I hate Microsoft.


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 21, 2007)

I notice that the few people that have voted for the PS3 aren't vocal as to why.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 21, 2007)

PS3, Sure the Xbox is doing better for now but look at all the great titles coming out in 2008. And if Price is a Factor the 40GB PS3 comes out on October 28th and is only 400$ so you can still get a couple games.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, the 360 has some games with actual solid design, whereas the PS3 has a bunch of hyped and rather badly designed but with compelling story exposition coming out sometime next year. Your choice.


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 22, 2007)

Xbox360 for sure.

There are so many awesome games available right now for the 360, wait till the PS3 has more good exclusive games then pick one up.

I own all 3 consoles now and the 360 gets the most play time.


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> And if Price is a Factor the 40GB PS3 comes out on October 28th and is only 400$ so you can still get a couple games.



We have the 40GB ATM and its price is to be about £300 ($600), where as the core 360 is £180 ($360).
Plus if you can find them the 60GB is £350 ($700) down from £425 ($850) with 2 games, and in some places 3.
Even with that price drop its too expensive for most people, its the price we expect to pay at the most for a launch console.


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 23, 2007)

If you're receiving it as a gift from someone who lives far away, 

PS3

Don't open the box, sell it as brand new.
You end up with 360 Pro + *CASH*

360 is so affordable anyway
(I got a PS3 as a gift, and bought 360 with my money. PS3 exclusives are mostly buy if I decide to play them, and multiplatform+360 exclusives go on Verbatim disc)


----------



## adgloride (Oct 24, 2007)

The 360 has the games.  The PS3 doesn't seem to have the games.  What sony are asking for the PS3, I would avoid it.  If a few good games come out, then consider getting one.  Not at the moment though.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And if Price is a Factor the 40GB PS3 comes out on October 28th and is only 400$ so you can still get a couple games.
> ...



It's still a big difference from the original price. And now I actually think it's a pretty fair price. And if other people didn't think so the PS3 wouldn't have sold so well when they cut the price.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...



I think legendofphil was saying that, while £300 is a pretty good price for PS3, it is still more than a lot of consumers are willing to pay right now. Obviously the PS3 sales jumped when the pricecut was announced, but that just shows how many potential buyers were out there saying "I love playstation, but I'm not paying £425 for it!". £300 was the launch price of PS2 and it should have been the same with PS3.

Sony should have tried asking the consumers what they want instead of squeezing so much technology into PS3, then trying to convince people that they need it all - average people with an average income are not willing to pay £425 for a games console (blu ray or not).


----------



## Opium (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Xbox 360*
> Very good console, within my budget and I can get quite a few games I like.
> 
> Good, because the 360 has an enormous amount of quality games. This holidays will be phenomenal.
> ...



That's a null point, the PS3 doesn't have many games anyway. And the games it does have are mostly multiplatform with inferior framerates.


Seriously, I have experience with both the PS3 and the 360 and the 360 is the clear winner. It's cheaper, has a better controller, much better library of games, multi-platform games perform better on the 360 and the online system is second to none.


----------



## Evilkoko (Oct 25, 2007)

Xbox hands down so many games for it. I have all three consoles and I barely play the wii/ps3. It's all about xbox atm!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> ...








when did the ps3 sell well?

I'm looking forward to the decent PS3 games coming out in the next couple years but until then I will stay far away.


----------



## JPH (Oct 25, 2007)

Xbox 360.
Halo 3.
BioShock.
Gears of War.
Better graphics.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 25, 2007)

PS3 

Tekken 6 

Metal Gear Solid 4 

Final Fantasy XIII

Unreal Tournament 3

Soulcalibur IV

those are coming soon too


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok guys I think it's time cubin' pulled out his list of awesome. I believe it will be informative for the OP. 

Here are some awesome xbox360 games:

Gears of War
Bioshock
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
Dead Rising
Crackdown
Forza Motorsport 2
Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Dead or Alive 4
Burnout Revenge
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Eternal Sonata
Viva Pinata
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3
Half-life 2, episode 1, episode 2
Blue Dragon
Portal
Team Fortress 2
Stranglehold
Mass Effect + sequels
Halo Wars
Rock Band
Guitar Hero 3
Assassin's Creed
Skate
Resident Evil 5
Ninja Gaiden 2
Devil May Cry 4
Soulcalibur IV
Beautiful Katamari
Left 4 Dead
Banjo Kazooie
Tom Clancy's EndWar (looks amazing)
Time Shift
World in Conflict
Fallout 3
Legendary: The Box
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Grand Theft Auto IV + sequels
Bully: Scholarship Edition
Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
Every Extend Extra Extreme (looks like a crazy shoot em up)
Fable 2
Silent Hill 5
Too Human
Unreal Tournament III
Dungeon Hero
Elveon

not all are out, I probably missed some, lots more will be announced.


----------



## phoood (Oct 25, 2007)

Your list of awesome has our wallets trembling in fear.
Seriously though, PS3's game library is non-existent.  Meanwhile I'll be playing on my 360.


----------



## HBK (Oct 26, 2007)

X360 all the way. I played the PS3 before and it's just weak compared to the 360. Plus, you have Halo 3, Bioshock, Orange Box, etc. 

What more could you want...?

Online? XBOX Live.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(legendofphil @ Oct 22 2007 said:
> ...




The PS3 did sell well. I didn't said I sold well compared to other consoles but when they dropped the 60GB Price before the Sales went up by 135% It was selling more than the Xbox at the time.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Your list of awesome has our wallets trembling in fear.
> Seriously though, PS3's game library is non-existent.Â Meanwhile I'll be playing on my 360.



Non-existent? What happened to Resistance, Heavenly Sword, Warhawk and others? That's bullshit man.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Xbox 360.
> Halo 3.
> BioShock.
> Gears of War.
> Better graphics.




Better Graphics isn't right. The 360 has better texture in the graphics. Hardly noticeable.


----------



## x1badMoFo (Oct 29, 2007)

XBOX 360 is the way to go for sure this Christmas. Maybe by Christmas 2008 the PS3 will have some good games out and be a little cheaper.


----------



## jakeruston (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I guess I'm getting an Xbox 360


----------



## test84 (Nov 1, 2007)

Are u gonna get Arcade version?


----------



## jakeruston (Nov 1, 2007)

Whats the... um... difference?


----------



## Nevin007 (Nov 1, 2007)

Both are great systems and you'll almost certainly be happy with either one in the long haul. So go for the cheaper one the 360.


----------



## Nevin007 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jakeruston @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Whats the... um... difference?


The weight of your wallet.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 1, 2007)

The PlayStation 3 is a really solid piece of hardware, but it has two major downsides: it only has a handful of truly great games (as of now), and a rather high price point. And don't be misinformed by the the false information out there; the Xbox 360 and PS3 are evenly matched from a technical standpoint, in some ways the 360 is better, in some ways the PS3 is better, but on the whole they're fairly evenly matched. However, as of now developers haven't been able to work the PS3 properly, so 9 times out of 10 the games end up looking/working slightly better on the Xbox 360. Plus, in this ever growing age where developers costs aren't matching the sales, it almost a given that most games that are on the PS3 will end up on the Xbox 360, and vice-versa. Except of course for 1st party titles on either system. So my personal recommendation would be for you to purchase an Xbox 360.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Both are great systems and you'll almost certainly be happy with either one in the long haul. So go for the cheaper one the 360.



In The long haul the 360 won't last nearly as long as the PS3.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Both are great systems and you'll almost certainly be happy with either one in the long haul. So go for the cheaper one the 360.
> ...



Depends what you mean. If you're referring to the 360s high failure rate, recent internal hardware revisions (AKA the 65nm chips) have been proven to reduce heat within the system, almost to the point where it's cool to the touch. You see excessive heat would build up within the system, and then caused the motherboards to warp, which in turn caused the GPU (or was it the CPU... I forget which one) to come apart from the board; which was the cause of the dreaded RRoD issue. Now that the systems run cooler with the new chips, new heatsinks, a new epoxy solution that holds both the chips down, etc, that should no longer be a problem.

However, if you're referring to the PS3s "ten year product life cycle" that one is going to bite Sony on the ass in 3 or 4 years. It's a strong marketing plan, to wait out 10 years for the system to truly prosper. Unfortunately Microsoft isn't doing the same. By the time the PS3's lifespan is half over, Microsoft will have in-theory, released the next-generation of Xbox which will from a technical perspective put the PS3 to shame. So the "long haul" really depends on your perspective. 

In 5-ish years the PS3 will be what the PS2 is currently to the "next gen systems", an odd "hanging on by a thread" hardware generation that isn't technically capable of doing what a lot of the new hardware can do, but still has a fantastic software library (I like to think that in 5 - 6 years the PS3 will have a software library that makes you proud you own one).


----------



## cubin' (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Both are great systems and you'll almost certainly be happy with either one in the long haul. So go for the cheaper one the 360.
> ...




Your logic fails. The PS1 and 2 outlasted all their competitors which shows graphics don't make consoles last longer


----------



## test84 (Nov 2, 2007)

i actually asked that which 360 version will you buy, Arcade, premium, Elite,etc.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...



How does it fail? I'm not talking about consoles breaking or Graphics. The 2 of you are obviously not paying attention to what I'm trying to get here. The Original Xbox lasted what? 3-4 years? What makes you think Microsoft won't do the same to the 360? It's been 2 years already for the console and another year or 2 is the max it will get IMHO./

EDIT:and Cubin according to that then Microsoft will reveal a 3rd Xbox and that will Fail since the PS3 will have inferior ( maybe ) graphics to the next Xbox. Just shows how much you pwned your self there.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phoood @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Your list of awesome has our wallets trembling in fear.
> ...



Um, the original Xbox lasted as long as any console normally lasts. A hardware generation for consoles is 4 - 5 years. I love my PS2 to death, but it's completely out dated by today's standards. The PS3s ten year plan only exists because of the massive amount of money Sony is losing. If they ever start to recoup their losses, it won't be for years, which is why they invented this 10 year product life-cycle spiel. It's a great plan, but in the hardware world 10 years means long obsolete. 

Their plan flies in the face of every hardware tradition mankind has ever come up with. It's abnormal and exists solely so they don't end up with a console they've made no money on. They lost a massive amount of money on it this year alone, and they project that next year they'll lose double that. Which, again, is why the 10 year life-cycle exists, so at some point, in maybe 5 years, they can actually make a profit. But normally, yeah, that sort of life-cycle is frowned upon. I wish them luck, as at some point down the line I'd love to add a PS3 to my entertainment center.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

I see what you mean now Ze. I misunderstood.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Um, the original Xbox lasted as long as any console normally lasts. A hardware generation for consoles is 4 - 5 years.



The Xbox had a short lifespan, 4 years isn't long enough (I consider the lifespan to be from launch of that console to launch of the next). The lowest lifespan was the Master System with an impressive 2 years in Japan, to the NES/Famicom in Japan being over the 7 year mark. On average its about 5-6 years.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, the original Xbox lasted as long as any console normally lasts. A hardware generation for consoles is 4 - 5 years.
> ...



Well I agree that it was a bit shorter than usual, but still in the acceptable range. Also, I believe there was a reason for the rush; they wanted to beat Sony and Nintendo to the door, to swoop up the customers ahead of time. It's conjecture, but I doubt it will become a common practice for Microsoft. Still, like I said, it wasn't the longest of lifespans, but it certainly wasn't the shortest either.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT:and Cubin according to that then Microsoft will reveal a 3rd Xbox and that will Fail since the PS3 will have inferior ( maybe ) graphics to the next Xbox. Just shows how much you pwned your self there.



I didn't pwn myself in the slightest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just misunderstood you. 

I couldn't figure out how you were saying the PS3 will last longer. You obviously would say PS3 wins everything because you love it so much, I thought it must have been graphics you meant because the 360 obviously has better games at the moment.

btw: I really like sony's idea of making the PS3 last and not making the PS4 for a long time. We'll see though.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 2, 2007)

There is no way in hell that the PS3 will last 10 years. In 4-5 the next gen (Nintendo and MS) will appear and Sony will be left behind.
If the PS3 is a financial failure by that point Sony (SCE) may go the way of Sega.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure if it will get that bad. Chances are a few good games will come out next year and they'll lower the price. Then SCE should be doing fine. You never know though, who would have thought nintendo would be 1st and sony 3rd last generation?


----------



## Don Andy (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the PS3 will be pretty much the Dreamcast of the next generation consoles. Minus the cancelation of the console.

It'll be a good console, with a bunch of pretty good exclusives, but due to its horrible start, it'll remain somewhat of an underdog.
And I think Sony's smart marketing will taint the console for the rest of its life.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 2, 2007)

Well at least now you understand. Even though I hate the 360 and Microshit and I


----------

